# Recommand Wheels for my ex-power ST02



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello guys I'm rider from seoul, South korea.
Actually i got my colnago last night, but i'm still not sure what wheel would be good matching for my bike.
Since ST02 color is close to white, I worry that Bora-Ultra would not fit to the frame. I'm also considering Hyperon-Ultra and etc.

I wanna know about Colnago-gurus opinion.
Regards,


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

fulcrum racing zero, red/black. Perfect match.


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

Are you kidding..Bora's will not fit/look good? Please go to you local bike shopa and ask to put them on - just for you to get a visual....then everything becomes easy! Or lightweight Obermeyer.


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

ST02 with Lightweights, courtesy of the pic thread:










ST02 with Boras:











ico's idea sounds good too.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Lightweights


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

donevan,

Congrats on the buy - Nice!

Depends on the riding you'd be doing and your budget...

All of these are great as sunday bests or race wheels:
Bora, Hyperon, Racing Speed, Racing Light, any LW (preferably Ventoux's)

Training wheels - i'd pick either:
Neutron Ultra's or some handbuilts around record hubs.

I wouldn't fall into the trap of putting - lews, reynolds, edges, zipps etc - whilst they are mostly very good wheels, it just doesn't do the italian thing justice.

If it was me i'd probably pick Hyperon Ultras - I think shallow rims look best on a Nago.

Make sure to post pics when youve built it up!


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

I will take both! please wrap them up! Thank you.


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

Well spoken!


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

And please use Campy on your bike or face the wrath of Ernesto Colnago hunting you down


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*I don't think so.*

Ernesto Colnago equipped his 50th anniv model with Shimano (which came with the special 50th anniv engravings). You could get it with Campy but it was the standard Campy stuff. 



sabre104 said:


> And please use Campy on your bike or face the wrath of Ernesto Colnago hunting you down


----------

